
Voyager 2: Nasa announces pioneering spacecraft has left the Solar System - elorant
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/voyager-2-nasa-solar-system-spacecraft-interstellar-space-agency-latest-a8676036.html
======
benj111
According to the article its 16.5 light hours from the sun.

That sounds both tiny and absolutely massive.

For reference it takes 8 mins for light to reach earth, and just over 5 hours
for light to reach Pluto.

